# Ei-System 4115C XP Drivers



## drofder2004 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi, I am trying to find drivers for my laptop.

It originally came with Vista pre-installed, and I have decided to downgrade to XP. The only problem is, most of the drivers supplied are only Vista compatible. 

The drivers I am looking for are the display drivers and audio drivers.
There is no manufacturers site as the brand is PC-Worl exclusive, but there are support sections on "thetechguys" site. 

The link for the tech guys support is:  here.

Thanks for any support.


----------



## al616 (Mar 15, 2008)

You will probably have problems especially with video drivers. Here are some driver sites you can check out that are on the level.

Good luck on your quest.

http://www.laptopvideo2go.com
http://www.tweakforce.com
http://www.opendrivers.com
http://www.station-drivers.com/page/drivers.htm


edit:
You are in luck as that link you provided does have your chip set drivers re XP & the onboard Intel video you have is very common. Also most other hardware used in that notebook is well known (supported). You may have an easier time than most. Work on those video drivers first.


----------



## drofder2004 (Apr 14, 2008)

I also forgot to mention, I have tried the supplied drivers for the intel chipset, directly from that site.

After install I get an error message of _"Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupt or damaged. (Code 39)"_

In the Device Manager there are 2 display adapters bot listed as the mobile intel chipset, both with exclamation marks.


----------



## al616 (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok...do you have a file (an exe or zip) that contains the device drivers for your Intel VIDEO chipset ?

Sorry had to go away for a moment.

If you do have a driver file for your video...go back to your Device Manager & your two display icons & delete them (not disable but delete).
Also look at your add/remove pgm's utility & check to make sure there's no separate video only driver installed. If so uninstall. There's probably not but check to make sure.
Reboot notebook. If you get any video/vga found screens just cancel them out. You should have just the Windows XP default vga driver running at this point. Now go to your video driver file. It it's an exe just open & install & reboot. If it's a zip , unzip & run the setup & install & reboot. You should now be set re your onboard video driver.


----------

